# ivomec/ivermectin dosage



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

has anyone used this and how much do you dose? do you dilute? and how do you administer?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I used this to unsuccessfully treat parasites after the frogs had stopped eating. Dr. Frey worked with my local vet to prescribe doses and dillution. It was administered transdermally (two drops from a syrying on the back). The frogs clearly did not like it... went from pretty listless to hopping (to escape??).

Unless you know the concentration you have, and the proper concentration to use, you'll want a vet to help you dillute.

Josh


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

so what type (ivomec) did you use? how did you dilute? what happened to the frog?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

All 4 frogs died about a week after the first dose. All I know was that it was ivermectin. The vet dilluted it for me, and I just followed his dosing instructions. I saw no improvement. Also, Dr. Frey cautioned to try it on one frog first to see how he handled it, and then the rest. Basically, it was a last resort. Unfortunately, this was a pretty advanced case of nematode infestation, as I had been travelling when the symptoms first appeared.

hth,
Josh


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

Any idea what you plan on using it for? That can influence the dose somewhat, and there may be other alternatives.
john


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Ivermectin is a strong and potent drug. I have used it with no ill effect but the concentration and dosage must be just right. If you give a little too much it can overload the system. It's meant for cattle and swine but has off use labeling for dogs. I would use other forms of parasitics before ivermectin unless you know what your doing. Like John said...it makes a difference on what your using it for as well. Try something like fenbendazole (Panacur) first, or levamisole. If your trying to treat coccidia these drugs won't work.

Ryan


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I once took my old group of four Xenopus laevis to have them injected with a diluted solution. While we never confirmed later if the frogs were parasite free, the real danger is your frog going into septic shock if the burden is heavy, because its a 1 hit KO to all the worms, and when they all die immediately, it poisons the bloodstream.


----------

